# Drought



## skip8622 (Jul 16, 2016)

I am curious to know what parts of Mexico, if any, have been affected by drought. And of course how it affects those living there. :spit:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

skip8622 said:


> I am curious to know what parts of Mexico, if any, have been affected by drought. And of course how it affects those living there. :spit:


Hi Skip,

Living in Mexico City, the only lack of water I've had to deal with is when SACMEX (Sistema de Aguas del CDMX) stops sending water to my building or only sends enough to get us through the morning.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This may be of interest : 

Expect water crisis in just 10 years: study


----------



## skip8622 (Jul 16, 2016)

Good read. Thanks.


----------

